# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  Volcanobox 2.6.2 Mix Update

## gsm_bouali

$*weet* & $*our* A*ndroid* M*ocktail* $*$* P*rinting* M*achine*  *COCKTAILS ARE FOR THE DRUNKS*  V*olcanoBox 2.6.2*  *Removed Read info from All SPD Tabs Except SPD Android  Removed Read Password & Imei from All SPD Tabs  Added Support Area Button to Download Latest Updates in Top of the Software Solved MTK6260 Read Flash Auto Software Close Problem Added Support for MTK6582 Added Support for New Flash ic of MTK6582 Improved Read Flash of MTK Full Flash Added Support for New MTK Android Flash Type Added New Algo to Root Android Phones Added New way to Root ADB Android Phones  Improved SPD6531 Read Flash & Dead.  Improved SPD6500x Read Flash  Improved SPD6500x Write Flash*   _Ps. For using SPD6500 You must install Latest SPD driver to avoid "Send error & software close"_    *We  have make Special Thread for you only to post Bugs. Keep in mind Post  bug in that thread very nicely and in much details. here you can find  how and what details you have to post while posting bug
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 All posted bug which is not matched as sample i posted will be deleted.  so Cooperate with us, Post bugs and we will solve them As soon as  possible !!*   *for download you may visit here*  * * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي فيصل

----------


## kojyy

متابعة ممتازة شكرا اخى فيصل

----------


## abo_tamara

مشكور على المتابعة الرائعة

----------


## king of royal

تسلم اخى الكريم

----------

